# T-1 ceeeping bentgrass- seed ordered!



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

For a few years I have been wanting to give creeping bentgrass a try. I finally am going to do it. Seeding a small area this spring, 600 square feet. I am going to kill off an area of my bewitched that I maintain at 3/8" and give it a go. I will keep this updated as I go.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Awesome! @osuturfman keeps asking who will be the first to do a bentgrass.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

I'll be looking forward to updates on this as well. Are you planning to keep it a 3/8" like the bluegrass or go shorter?


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

The Anti-Rebel said:


> I'll be looking forward to updates on this as well. Are you planning to keep it a 3/8" like the bluegrass or go shorter?


I am going to attempt to maintain everything at 1/4", bent and blue grass. We will see how that goes.... if my memory is correct I ended the season mowing the KBG at 1/4" and it was fine. Photo below. We will see how it like the summer heat.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@Kmartel good luck! That already looks fantastic.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Seed arrived! Waiting on spring.......


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

I planted about 1000 square-ft putting green last spring (Penncross creeping bentgrass). Two days after spreading the seeds we had about 1.5 inches of rain which washed out a lot of the soil. So I spread some more and it wicked rained again.

Anyway, some crabgrass got established, and I had some medical issues so wasn't able to attend to it as much as I would have wanted. With spring planting you will want to watch for that.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

First application of round up done 7 days ago. Seems to working well. Hit it again today Incase I missed any spots. Area sprayed is 600 square feet. Hope to get seed down by May 1st.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

This is a cool project. I am doing the same thing with creeping bluegrass. I look forward to seeing your success.


----------



## Peterman (Mar 29, 2020)

What made you pick T-1 for your bentgrass?


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Peterman said:


> What made you pick T-1 for your bentgrass?


I did a small amount of research and it was a good modern fine bladed with darker green color that I could easily buy in smaller quantities. I don't claim to of made the best choice it I am sure it will be enough to tell me if I want to continue with bentgrass or stick to KBG.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

Peterman said:


> What made you pick T-1 for your bentgrass?


do you have any pics of your pure select?


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm going to follow this with great interest. Here in Southern NH (zone 5b), my winter overseed of creeping bentgrass looks like it just started to stick up, just a few very small sprouts. Will have to see what happens over the next couple of days.


----------



## Peterman (Mar 29, 2020)

It's probably similar to yours. I just went with the recommendation of Tee-2-green. Their guy I talked to said it was pretty low maintenance, and I know most courses around here use A1/A4.

I just reseeded most the yard last fall, so still hasn't filled in. Once this stuff starts growing though, it fills in super fast. It was all penncross, but I switched to pure select because it's thicker/finer. Hopefully it's as soft on my feet as penncross. That's one of the best parts about bent.

Here's a couple pics I just took of some penncross, and the pure select that's still filling in. I'll start mowing it with a reel once it fills in a little more. 




The junk grass sticking up is some annual rye I threw down for erosion while the bent filled in.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Making progress


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Seed down! Man is that some tiny seeds, hope it went down even. Top dressed with sand to level it out a bit more. 
Covered with black landscape fabric to help warm up soil and speed up germination. A bit concerned that the fabric isn't letting water through despite the label saying "allows air and water to pass through". Time will tell on that. If it's not I will pull it up in 1 week. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## TheWoodsman (Feb 23, 2020)

@Kmartel

Wow!! Great project and keen to see how this one turns out


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Peterman said:


> It's probably similar to yours. I just went with the recommendation of Tee-2-green. Their guy I talked to said it was pretty low maintenance, and I know most courses around here use A1/A4.
> 
> I just reseeded most the yard last fall, so still hasn't filled in. Once this stuff starts growing though, it fills in super fast. It was all penncross, but I switched to pure select because it's thicker/finer. Hopefully it's as soft on my feet as penncross. That's one of the best parts about bent.
> 
> ...


Any plan on how to get rid of the rye?


----------



## Peterman (Mar 29, 2020)

Sorry for the late response. I'm hoping it won't like being cut low and crowded out. Might just let it grow for a couple weeks and then paint it. I bought a weird contraption (similar to the one in the pic)for a different project a while back...might work


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Germination..... these temps have been really slowing this down. Snow Saturday, freeze warning tonight. The wind these last few days has been non stop. About 1/3 of fabric covering keeps getting blow off &#129324;. I hope to reset once sun goes down tonight. Looks like temps finally turn in my favor this weekend.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

3 weeks yesterday from seed down, I am pleased with progress. I would say 95% of the area has germination. The temps have much better the last 10 days, and the heat will be back this week! I dropped a bit more seed (4oz) yesterday in the thin spots and an edge that wasn't germinating. I think the next 2 weeks will make a big difference.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Pictures from today. Mowed at 1/2" over the weekend. If I had even germination I would be well on my way to a functional lawn.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Looks pretty nice, given the slightly unusual weather this spring. Not a lot of rain the past few weeks here in southern NH.


----------



## gfuzz (Jun 17, 2020)

I've been following your progress.... Now I'm worried. Did the heat get you?
Update please!


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

https://youtu.be/s_gBuGTOYiw

Been super busy but took this quick video last night. Mowing at .25". Looked much better 10 days ago, I never documented that. Got hit with brown patch over the weekend, gonna stay on fungicide program the rest of the season. You can see the damage near where grass touches patio. I am resisting the urge to drop my groomer deep into the canopy to help thinking up the bare patches... definitely will be doing that come late summer. Overall I like the concept but I expected I could produce a better stand of turf 2 months in.


----------



## gfuzz (Jun 17, 2020)

Thanks for the update! I am sorry to hear about the setback ... I think that if you can make it through the middle summer it will come in beautiful. So, I have some limited experience with t1 and once t1 is established, it is extremely vigorous and aggressive


----------



## gfuzz (Jun 17, 2020)

Being on CT shoreline, my mixed lawn has finally come back to life after it was trying to fall into dormancy during the "drought". I did water of course.... Anyway, my little patch of T1 bent by my shed is really taking off right now. Its being mowed extremely high at about .6 though, and is already established. If anyone is wondering the .6 hoc with the T1 actually still looks pretty good and not "puffy" or clumpy Are you starting to fill in now? This observation got me wondering about your project, so yes, another update request. lol.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Well I am currently on vacation and haven't seen it in 5 days. Last weekend I bit the bullet and dropped my groomer in the flex 21 and aggressively groomed in several directions pulling out a better park of a gorilla cart full of material. I am looking to encourage filling in. Worst case, I have even more overseeding to do mid August. Time will tell, but when I left it looked worse then ever. Lol

Picture of before grooming last weekend (26th)


----------



## gfuzz (Jun 17, 2020)

Thank you for the quick update... BUT!!! Enjoy the vacation and don't mind me while you're relaxing!
Groomer = "Im frustrated" lol. I hear ya. 
I think when it really takes off --- and it will --- you are going to be very pleased. Hopefully you come home to something better than you left.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

@Kmartel i dont know how missed your project here! Im seeding t1 any day now.

Did you seed into any stubble?

Im trying to decide if i seed into dead stubble or tear up to bare earth.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

I seeded into stubble. Scalped at 1/4", used my groomer to "dethatch" and dropped seed.

I will be reseeding bare/ thin areas on 8/15-8/16.

Super small seeds, hard to see where they are going. No wind, and use lowest setting on hand seeder is my advice.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Kmartel said:


> I seeded into stubble. Scalped at 1/4", used my groomer to "dethatch" and dropped seed.
> 
> I will be reseeding bare/ thin areas on 8/15-8/16.
> 
> Super small seeds, hard to see where they are going. No wind, and use lowest setting on hand seeder is my advice.


Thanks, i was just about to ask about using the groomer to dethatch too haha

I read an article that said to mix the seed with milorganite to apply, so im trying that.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Let me know how mixing with milorganite works. Rate etc.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

It was a tough spring and summer for my bentgrass experiment. Disease really did a number and I have struggled to get quality turf. Last weekend I began the renovation process to try and fill in and grow a quality turf stand. My process is below 
1. Apply PGR 5 days out to slow/stop growth
2. Used groomer to remove as much material and prep surface. 
3. Dropped seed/milorganite mix
4. Covered with peat 
5. Water 5 times per day.

I started watering Saturday night and noticed germination by Wednesday evening. Very quick and even germination. I am pleased to this point. 
Before


Peat down, ready for water



Prepped for seed


----------



## Sfurunner13 (Feb 26, 2019)

@Kmartel how'd the overseed turn out?


----------



## zackroof (Oct 27, 2019)

Here I am doing everything I can to get rid of that crap, and then there's a whole constituent that is putting it in... maybe I'm going the wrong way.


----------

